# deadlifts?



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Does anyone leave out deadlifts or are they essential?

I hate em, do i need to stop moaning and just do them or does anyone have an alternative.

I really feel im doin more harm than good sometimes whilst deadlifting.

Any advice (preferably saying leave em out  ) would be great.

Vinger


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

vinger mate,you gotta do your deadlifts on back day.

these put mass on the whole body,and are excellent for incraesing strength in lots of other exercises.

do u ache bad after doing them,if so it could be your form,

ive done myne already today. 180kg for 11 reps.

i feel really pumped up now.

once a week is enough though.

to do a more natural form deadlift,try doing them with a heavy dumbell in each hand.

u get good at them ,youll start to like doing them.

steve


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

cheers steve,

180 for 11 reps. Nice.

Its not so much the aching the next day, i actually really like my muscles to ache. I see that as a sign ive worked hard enough.

I get a sharp pain (lower back) everytime i put the bar down.

U mentioned form and id agree with you i really strugle to keep my back tight.

Im weak off the floor only deadlifting 160kg and i can actually clean 130kg. :?

I'll stick em out though, once a week aint too bad.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

vinger do u squat aswell,

with the deadlift if you start to use the legs more,sort of like do a squat with your arms locked.

the pain should go mate


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

I do squats, my favorite day is legs.

Most squats sessions usually consist of 3 sets of 3 at 150kg, followed by a couple of doubles and singles.

My last 2 back sessions ive took alot slower and warmed up for longer with lighter weights concentrating on back posture. Deadlifts have got slightly better since we last spoke and this week its deffinatley more ache than pain.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey vinger when i do them, i imagine that my body is a crane and my arms the hooks sounds weird but it works for me, also i think doing them from the floor encourages proper form, which augurs well when you start using blocks etc.

Dave.


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

hi dave

blocks?? is that a more advanced deadlift technique?

The 'crane' technique is right mate, i know excactly what u mean.

Ive seen people try to use there arms deadlifting, u end up a with bent arms round back arse shaking technique.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi vinger yes i think from a personal point of view that proper form from the floor gives you the chance to tackle, a bar deadlifting, its just like steve said practice with dumbells and before long youll be a pro, what i mean with a bar is that more advanced or experienced lifters use a step or blocks in deadlifting with a bar, i also find that anydeadlift be it with dumbells or a bar is a super exercise for your hamstrings. I hope you can understand that mish mash.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

im glad the pain is going matey,

there definately a good mass builder,since doing them regulary my calves and hamstrings are getting much bigger.

a couple of guys i no do them off blocks etc,they always swear by these.

ive got a real strong upper back ,and dont find these help me much.

i always struggle at the very lowest point,e.g about 5-10 inches off the ground,once im past this its very easy.my current deadlift is 270kg

but would like to get to 300kg by summer.

what i need to do is strengthen the lower back,

any of you guys have any good ideas for hitting the lower back,ive heard hyper extensions are good but never done them,have any of u done them


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

I've done Hyperextentions before, there quite good targets the lower back very well, you need to do them weighted mind you or there far too easy!!

Benj


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Deadlifts are essential for building a solid lower back, and shaping your upper and lower torso. Without them and without squats you will find a certain lack in your physical definition and shape. I would go with what Steve says and do them pal.

I cant go too heavy on them anymore due to a car accident but 100KG is enough for about 15 - 20 reps. Just keeps that group well worked, even if I cant go as heavy anymore.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

I totally agree with you gareth, but there is only 1 leg exercise that condtions the whole body and that is the squat king of exercises, i ve heard so many people saying the stimuluation they get from sets of heavy squats can be incredible, what are youre thoughts.

Dave.


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Light headedness, Nausea, want to lie down for a bit syndrome...

Feel pretty good afterwards though :lol:


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Does anyone find that they get pains in there knees when squatting?? Anyone any ideas for releveing this??

Benj


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

benj kneewraps mate,

if u dont use them youll suffer later in life,

plus they help u squat more,

u can get a good set for about 15


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers steve lookin for some now!

Benj


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

benj,

i usesd to squat 3 times a week, i couldnt walk unless i took 2 ibuprofen before EVERY session.

Im not advising it cos im not sure its a good thing to mask pain, i only squat once a week now and my knees are fine but id deffinatly get some knee wraps mate.

Dont put em on staight away though, use them at the top-end of your squats and you'll feel a big difference.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

i did wonder why my legs turn purple :lol:


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Tell me about it!!!

When i first discovered wraps, my knees felt so good with em on.

I never wanted to take em off, id drive home after training with em still on.

it was some guy in the gym that told me not where them all the time, and for a while it was hard to squat 100kg plus with out wraps.

Now i put them round my ankles and pull em up when im struggling, its nice to know whilst in a hard session when squats feel heavy that you've still got the bonus of pullin up your knee wraps.

Try and get a bit heavier steve in each session without using em.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Benj said:


> Does anyone find that they get pains in there knees when squatting?? Anyone any ideas for releveing this??
> 
> Benj


You are squatting too low my friend, your knees are only designed to take heavy strain up untill 45 degrees, if you go right down you will put serious strain on your knee caps and if unlucky dop some serious damage. Trust me i have seen it happen, the guy went to hospital.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

he must have been unlucky ian

i always squat nice and low,ive never had any problems,

currently doing 230kg ass to the ground,

its better to go lower than not low enough.

this also make alot of other exercises very easy.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers for the help guys. I'll see how I go next week

Benj


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

the grip always does me

i try to keep my reps between 3-6 though else form goes out the window, thats what i been taught anyway


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

u use chalk or any straps etc simzy

i use chalk works wonders


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

i use straps


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Try working on your grip, sometimes that can really help when going heavier with some exercies, forearms groups need to be quite strong I find, to do heavier deadlifts.

I do forearms on a back day now, and even then I dont have to train them that hard.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi gareth, i use an ordinary dumbell bar with some light rope tied round the middle, and a 10-20kg weight tied at the other end, and just roll it up with a palms facing down grip it works well for my forearms but if yourself or anyone else has a better, more effective way id be glad to hear it.

Dave.


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

not sure you need to really train forearms on there own as you should be hitting them enough from other exercises


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

Simzy,

Many do think that and yes to a degree your forearms are worked out when doing any kind of gripping exercise...but there are still some people out there who have small forearms and to build them you have to train them like any other muscle in the body.

You can do wrist curls and lots more exercises and even a wrist roller (which if performed correctly and slowly with enough weight) it is fantastic and building the forearms up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

Vinger,

Leave out deadlifts? You didn't think you'd get away that easy did you?

Leave them IN your routine. Remember, back work is just not about getting wider lats. Its also about making your back thick. The only way to do that is to deadlift, perform cleans, snatches, shrugs and the like.

Start light with them and work up. If you find them difficult.....good! You're doing something right. Deadlifting is not easy. Its not meant to be.

When I'm deadlifting hard and heavy, I find that performing them once in 10-14 days is about right. If you're training the deadlift heavy enough, you won't be able to train them more than that. You should come away from a deadlift session feeling as if you were run over by a gravel truck. All you'll have to show for your efforts are a thicker back............I can live with that.

Cheers,

JP


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey, it was worth a shot.. 

Like u said, they HURT!

Just wanted to make sure they are absolutely with out a doubt, essential.

Im still doin em.

And loving em, NOT!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

youll love em soon :lol:

youll be doing them 3 x a day :shock:


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Vinger

Have you tried doing some other lower back strengthening exercises, suck as back bridge, back curls, hyperxetentions etc

You could try leaving the deadlifts out for a month or so and replace them by doing some other exercises then try them again at a later date.


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

I do hyper-extentions, there fine, no probs.

Whats a back curl?

That sounds nasty. :shock:


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Ermmm, I think its called a Back Crunch actually but i couldn't remeber the name.

You'll have seen them or done them before, its where you lie on your back put your hands behind your head and slowly raise your upperbody, its pretty much the same movement as the hyperextention.


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Cheers benj,

I have done them before but thought i was working my abs. :shock:

It was back day yesterday, never thought id say this but i actually enjoyed it.

Deadlift went well, also managed 2 move the pin down the stack on all my machine work.

Progress makes pain worthwhile.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

deadlifts vinger.

wholebody strength exercise

makes alot of other exercises seem easy,

i bet your glad u stuck with them now


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

LOL

Wow, Im stupid, i described the regular crunch, you lie on your front for this one!!


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Steve, honestly mate i cant believe the difference over the last 3 weeks.

Ive always done deadlifts but never with much conviction, at the moment im giving them my all.

Im going through the best form of my life right now. Still not enjoying deadlifts like you, but enjoying all my other exercises that are improving.

This improvement must be down to the extra effort ive made deadlifting as nothing else has changed.

3 weeks ago if u said leave em out, they dont matter. I'd have never done em again.

If there are other bodybuilders out there who dont deadlift hard (cant just have been me :roll: ) its worth the extra effort.

Benj u muppet.

U wouldnt believe how hard i tried not to use my abs last nite doin crunches. :shock:


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

> Benj u muppet.
> 
> U wouldnt believe how hard i tried not to use my abs last nite doin crunches.


LOL! sorry mate

...are you enjoying your deadlifts a bit more?


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

achieved my PB on deadlifts last night....185kg for 4 reps


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Simzy well done thats a great achievement, keep it going.

Sorry I havent posted here for a while, been ill and stressed with exam preps for my university finals!

For forearms I am very simple minded. I uses barbells and bumbells for your basic movements. I train them mostly on back day when going for pull downs.

They seem to work more effectively when you combine these two days together.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

This is an odd question but.... In my gym i've never actually seen anyone ever do deadlifts, where abouts should I do them? there are 4 bars, 3 are on benches, 1 in the squat rack, there also isn't much other space in the room, you think I'd get weird looks if I did them in the squat rack?

Where do other people do them?

Anyone else go to JJB?


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

You do them in the squat rack, there should be holes to position the support bar at the bottom, even if not still do them there as you isolate yourself from others walking around you then


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

> achieved my PB on deadlifts last night....185kg for 4 reps


well done there simzy 

good lifts mate,are they drop each time or continuous without the plates touching the floor?


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

cheers steve,

i try to keep it continuous, the odd 1 may kiss the bar but not enough to give us a break LOL


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

continuous? :shock:

What the [email protected] are your backs made of?

I sip my tea between reps.

180 x 1 pb last nite though. Best was 160k last month.

Thought of you steve (11 reps with 180k) as the bar pulled me back down 220mph. :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

gone up since then vinger mate

12 reps 200 kg now


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

t**t!!! :lol:

Are u using straps? 12 reps my hands would be f**ked.


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

went 185kg for 5 reps yesterday so gone up 1 rep which is ok as i am cutting at the moment

steve, you must be a big chappie doing 200kg for 12 reps and you was only on 180 the other week!!!


----------

